# What job do you do?



## unique (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm asking this because reading on the other thread on how many lights are on you, a lot of people have at least 5 lights on them but they say that they are either going to work or use it for work and need that many on them. What job would require you to carry that many lights?


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 16, 2008)

Hehe 

It is not related to job. because for the moment I am only a student 
I have lot of flashlights because I am a collector and I like new products 

PS: Yes I am "only" 48 years old  Maybe some other flashaholics have different point of view :nana:


----------



## Niconical (Aug 16, 2008)

We all work underground, in a cave, at night, in winter. 

That's our story and we're sticking to it :naughty:


----------



## tx101 (Aug 16, 2008)

When people ask me why I carry so many lights,
I just tell them, Im afraid of the dark:nana:


----------



## brucec (Aug 16, 2008)

Colonoscopist


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 16, 2008)

Vampire hunter! But really I'm just in high school.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Aug 16, 2008)

I am also a student. I didn't list the lights on the other post but if power goes out and you are about 60-100 feet underground (NYC subway system), a flashlight would help.


----------



## Fizz753 (Aug 16, 2008)

I only (well most of the time) carry two lights with me while at work. One Higher power for really lighting up an area and a fenix L2D for the nice lower long lasting modes.

I work building maintenance in the afternoons into nights so I am always poking my head into some of the less than well lighted areas of the building.


----------



## GPB (Aug 16, 2008)

I am an analyst with an office job in a building that has emergency lights, so there's no justifiable reason to have a light at all times. But I always have a single AAA light in my pocket and something in my breifcase ( usually a G2L or E1B ) I could try the subway excuse, but I would be afraid that a panicked mob would take a light away from me if I pulled one out in a stalled subway car.


----------



## Electro Idiot (Aug 16, 2008)

I drive a gas tanker. I spend about 1/2 my time workin at night, so I use a flashlight every day. Lately I 've been usin a SF e2e and it works great for everything I need. Always carry a backup light though, just in case.
Usually a 6p with an R2, in case I feel the need for a lot of light


----------



## sawlight (Aug 16, 2008)

I work maintenance for a large company, four buildings and LOTS of machinery. I have my head in and out of bad places, crawl under 30ft wide metal cutting saws, in and out of chip collection systems, and am on call 24/7.
I ALWAYS have my Novatac in my pocket, I started carrying and EO1 on my key chain, and have a Sportsman's extreme 2aa for loaning in my tool bag.


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Gas turbine power plant operator. 

~Chip


----------



## kosPap (Aug 16, 2008)

Agronimist with a semi-regular jod at state organization that ensures crops for weather & natural phenomena damages...

I walk the farms (on the plains an on the mountains) And I always have a 2xCR123 light in my sack/backpack, plus one EDC in my funny pack...


----------



## RyanA (Aug 16, 2008)

Doorman. I use the lights to pinpoint people in a crowd, so they can either leave on their own, or it also lets the other doormen who needs to go if they aren't co-operating. Very good for instantaneous communication in a loud environment. They also provide a very slight advantage in a fight. But I'd say communication is the most important function. There's also a few psychological advantages it provides.
The number of lights is just a side effect of trying to build a better mousetrap.
In the future I may sell a few or give the cheaper ones away.
Edit:
I also have a series of UV lights for checking ID's
Generally at the most I carry the arc aaa-uv, m60, and 100w hotwire. Or maybe 2 uv lights and the m60. Depending on the event.
I'm hoping to reduce that to just the a19 in the future. It's a cree 7090 uv at .9a with a parabolic reflector. very bright for a uv light. Still doesn't work on mass id's though, so I guess the arc stays.


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 16, 2008)

I work 2nd shift as a systems engineer at a hospital so I cycle my lights when I get bored with the one I am carrying.


----------



## tricker (Aug 16, 2008)

theres one of these threads in the cafe


Civil Engineering Student, Fitness Mechanic to support the habit


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 16, 2008)

Police Officer. I alway have at least 2 lights on my person at all times. On duty I have my SF Z2 with a Malkof M60 drop-in and a Inova T2. Off duty my Inova T1 and my SF milkyspit modded KL1 w a K2 on a E2E body.


----------



## guiri (Aug 16, 2008)

I am a graphic/webdesigner and photographer and I don't carry lights with me. I just like having them


----------



## Metatron (Aug 16, 2008)

i am in pest control. do i need such white beams? hell yes! it gives me a laugh seeing clientele squirm when they see just how slovenly their lifestyle is, dust everywhere, years worth, spider webs in every nook and cranny, and oh yes ya gotta see their faces when my light picks up the shall we say 'dried DNA' at the sides of their beds. its a laugh a minute. not.:shakehead


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 16, 2008)

I work for a private University as a security guard K9 handler. I work mostly swing shift so I rely on all my Surefire lights.


----------



## PseudoFed (Aug 16, 2008)

CPA. Accountant type in federal service. I rarely need lights on the job. But, I sometimes arrive before dawn or leave after dark.

Mostly, I just appreciate anything of quality and am utilitarian. In other words, I'm anal and want the "Perfect" tool for the job, even if the job is rarely performed.

In other words: Good evening everybody. My name is Jeff, and I've been a flashaholic since I was 10


----------



## TKO (Aug 16, 2008)

Police Officer - every shift I carry the following:

On duty belt a Streamlight TLR-1 for the Glock, 2 X AW18650 under a P91 and an anemic LED on the Taser (does that count?).

Big duty light is a modded SL-35X running a ring potted (thanks js) WA1164 over 8 x 1/2 D's.

AR-15 light consists of a Malkoff M60 over 3 primaries.

Streamlight Cuff mate


----------



## mdocod (Aug 16, 2008)

My Job?
-To bring enough light for myself and everyone who I expect to be there who I can assume will have forgotten their flashlight in the corner of some storage box or junk drawer at home-

Actually, since a certain percentage of my income comes from selling flashlight related things, I can just say I'm in the flashlight business. Or, if I want to really be honest, I could admit that I'm a pizza deliver driver  Actually, flashlights do come in very handy for that job. 

Eric


----------



## choppers (Aug 16, 2008)

My job does not require me to have a flashlight but I tell my wife it requires _*many*_!!!!


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 16, 2008)

Mechanical engineer, for the Cisco Systems CRS-16. I frequently find myself inspecting and poking in/around TELCO rack equipment in the labs.


----------



## BVH (Aug 16, 2008)

Retired and love lights. Always have my Drako on me.


----------



## fredlumox (Aug 16, 2008)

Police Officer 
Pelican 7060 - Insight Technology M3X - Zebralight H30 - Streamlight Cuff Mate - NiteCore D10


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm in the roofing business and errr uhh, you can never count on that sun to be burning forever


----------



## l2icel3all (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm currently a College Student but I work full time for now at a Specialty Sporting goods store. I always have an E-Series SureFire on me; if not two. Its either a E2DL (Used to be an E2D until the LED version came out) or E1B. Sometimes I have extra space in my pants so I carry a Gladius or a Z2 with Malkoff M60. My first ever EDC was a P1D Q5 CE.


----------



## roguesw (Aug 17, 2008)

English teacher, the job doesnt require lights but its come in handy more than a few times. And I try to cycle my lights so they get used. My current favorite is the Pr-T SSC on 2x123 Ti McGizmo.


----------



## dano101 (Aug 17, 2008)

Business and Industry Liason for my provincial government. I often visit rig sites etc as part of my job at night and it scores me points having a brighter light than any of the rig and/or service crews.


----------



## ElGreco (Aug 17, 2008)

College student in technical theatre and part time stagehand. Most of the time I am working either in the dark or a poorly lit area. I circulate an EDC sized light with a low setting (especially during performances), and something beefy (like a high output lamp in the G3 or the M60) for certain very dark open spaces that tend to eat up your lumens.


----------



## unique (Aug 17, 2008)

Hahaha, I see a lot of people just like to carry that many lights because its a hobby, or because they really need at least 2 -3 lights in some cases.
Well I carry 2 lights in the car and one on my keys


----------



## dig-it (Aug 17, 2008)

Copier tech, the Fenix v2 gets used every workday, several times.


----------



## sappyg (Aug 17, 2008)

i am a home builder and i use my light constantly to inspect sheetrock, cabinets, attics, you name it. you should see the look on my contractors face when i whip out a light. most of them figure that, if i don't find it or see it , then they got away with it. or at least they use to.


----------



## rala (Aug 17, 2008)

Full-time Security Supervisor for a hospital, part-time plain clothes loss control agent, on-call private security and bouncer. Yes I do need my lights.


----------



## Desertrat (Aug 17, 2008)

I am a radar technician, but where I work, power goes out about 2 times a month and it is good to have a light on your person to make your way out of the building until power is restored.


----------



## nightshade (Aug 17, 2008)

Commercial and industrial generator electrician. I see the worst cases of "prevented" maintenance and abuse one can imagine. Spot, flood, throw, runtime- I need them all. If I had a nickel for every darkened stairwell I've ascended... :sweat:


----------



## Tomcat! (Aug 17, 2008)

Audio visual technician. At work I always belt carry a P1D R100 which gets used many times a day. Great for delving into equipment, cupboards or finding my way around a dark hall. An L1T v2 lives in my desk drawer as a back up. Any other lights I have with me are my usual EDC (P1DCE Q5 keychain, P2D R100 and 120P in backpack) and don't get dragged around on the job.


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 17, 2008)

Sellf employed - women's clothing - never enough light in the dressing room. 
Dorcy 3 million candle power spot, Osram 64447 incand, 5 Q5 Elephant 2, Ultrafire C2 P7 mod, fenix LODCE reb 100.
I'm always ready when asked - so far, no one has asked:mecry:


----------



## loszabo (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm the recruiting manager for Multi Level Marketing Inc. I have a key-chain flashlight, because there is our cool company logo (" $$$ ", cool huh?) on it!












:nana:

Okay, here is the truth: I need a powerful, tactical LED flashlight with me, so I can install those tiny devices in the suite of the Chinese ambassador but also render the guards incapable by shining 200 lumens in their eyes!


----------



## ozner1991 (Aug 17, 2008)

im an professional idiot  oke jokes aside im an student but i use my lights for working in computers, closets, basements, dark sheds and that kind of stuff. normaly im not the one needing the light on but its someone else that cant see anything so i grab my E01 or L1d to light up the area


----------



## The Sun (Aug 17, 2008)

I work in a hurricane ridden county engineering department, and require a few different lights. before that i was in the navy and worked for one of those places left unsaid where i required many "T" series lights. i have/carry so many because i'm a flashaholic/knifeaholic/watchaholic/compassaholic/gpsaholic/anythingthatwillensuremy/myfamiliessurvivalaholic.:duh2: ha. i like being prepared for anything, and like jeff above, i like having the right tool for the job ( by the way, i am also a jeff).


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 17, 2008)

I work in technology and frequently find myself crawling around in dark wiring closets and dimly lit control rooms and stages. I can't tell you how many times my QIII and Fenix P5 have kept me from falling down stairs and tripping over wires. They've also been helpful during power outages, of course.


----------



## DocD (Aug 17, 2008)

honeywell engineer looking after sports clubs i have three torchs with me a romisen rc-g2,rc-g4 and a P7 mag with Der Wichtel driver so realy a torch for all occasions cheers DocD


----------



## LumenMan (Aug 17, 2008)

L.E.O./Firearms Instructor. I enjoy demonstrating Surefire weapon lights & handheld tactical lights to officers who think having a "good" duty light means buying a two D-cell M**light :shakehead

I mainly use my 6P LED Defender (w/ Malkoff M60), a 6P (w/ R2 290 Lumen Lamp Upgrade) & a 500 Lumen M6 "Guardian" for those "special occassions"


----------



## carrot (Aug 17, 2008)

Student. But I only carry one flashlight.

It gets very dark here on the island at night so it is a lot easier if you DO have a flashlight. We have a blackout at least once a year on campus and it's another good reason to carry.

It's really my hobbies where a flashlight is useful... outdoors, exploration, cycling...


----------



## Superdave (Aug 17, 2008)

Technical supervisor in a casino, i get to climb through the ceilings and voids of the riverboat. Fun stuff


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Aug 17, 2008)

carrot said:


> Student. But I only carry one flashlight.
> 
> It gets very dark here on the island at night so it is a lot easier if you DO have a flashlight. We have a blackout at least once a year on campus and it's another good reason to carry.
> 
> It's really my hobbies where a flashlight is useful... outdoors, exploration, cycling...



Island as in Staten Island?
And campus as in CSI?


----------



## infield71 (Aug 18, 2008)

Flasher


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 18, 2008)

I build the big green things that the planes drop on bad guys, and they make huge explosions...but, my lights get used for many different things. There a definite must have though, for "various tasks".


----------



## headlights (Apr 20, 2009)

*What do you do for a living?*

Hey guys, I'm new here, I want to put together an epic collection of flashilights! They are insanely cool!

So, what does everyone here do for a living?


----------



## thelightguru (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

nice post, headlights. i am new as well.

so far i own about 200 flashlights of different makes/types/sizes, so i am glad i finally found this place!!

for a living.. well i still live with my parents and i breed spider monkeys. but i hope to move out within the next year!!


----------



## csshih (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Welcome to CPF!

I'm a high school student


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

:welcome: Im a Ford certified specialty technician and I am currently working as a dog trainer/ care taker at a boarding facility.


----------



## Oddjob (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I am presently an Operating Room Nurse. I have also worked in the Intensive Care Unit and I also have a paramedic background.


----------



## Superdave (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Noticed that i posted twice.. lol


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Behavioral Health Nurse Aid on a locked involuntarily committed psych unit of a large hospital.

I'm a wrestler most of the time.


----------



## binky (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Small biz I/T and enterprise database developer. 

For now. Well, my "for now" has been a long time now.


----------



## steve6690 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Uk Police Officer...currently doing VIP protection work.


----------



## DUQ (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Central heating plant chief engineer and lead maintenance technician. A one man show...I have a new guy starting soon :twothumbs


----------



## Essexman (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Lion Tamer...........

...........

.....................

.............................

...................................

.............................................

.................................................

Oh ok, I'm an Product Test Engineer, but it sounds so boring.


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Farm hand and student (highschool) make 6-7 an hour while working for others and i get 0 for working on the family farm =(


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Shop attendent at a sweets shop and high school student.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm retired. <------------Hah! That's the kind of funny that doesn't make you laugh.

I (used to) do 24/7 emergency on call heavy equipment repair. I also (did) do machining or other misc. repairs whenever the mood strikes me or a particularly lucrative job comes up.

Trying to sever the chain but people keep calling and I keep saying "Yeah okay I'll be there." 

:buddies:


----------



## headlights (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

That's cool. I was just wondering what you guys did, because man some of those flashlights are expensive!


----------



## chaoss (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Full time coffee roaster, +/- 300 lbs. (micro roastery) daily.

Part time guard dog agitator . (j/k)!


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Spent the last 20 years working as a software developer for large scale apps (banking, automotive, telecom).


----------



## AlphaTea (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Radiochemist at a Nuke plant


----------



## Marduke (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Retired now. Did analytical toxicology in a veterinary diagnostic lab for 33 years. Do some part-time work at a YMCA now, just to get my wife off my back and keep me in guilt free flashlights. :laughing:

Geoff


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Retired auto worker. 

Marduke, are you trying to say you're spaced-out!?


----------



## 300winmag (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Commercial and residential aluminum railings :sigh:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Blind gynecologist.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

She says: "I just don't feel comfortable with my new doctor, he's all hands."


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



headlights said:


> That's cool. I was just wondering what you guys did, because man some of those flashlights are expensive!


 
Yeah, they can be expensive. It's all about good money-management. I work as a Security Guard. But I've got a few expensive lights in my collection. Bills are paid, plenty of food in the fridge, and still some money left over that goes in the bank.


----------



## mechBgon (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



> What do you do for a living?


 
here's a hint (YouTube)


----------



## LEDobsession (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I am a college student and Machinist (CNC and Manual) but Im taking a break to go install security systems and then serve an LDS mission.


----------



## csshih (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



Lite_me said:


> Retired auto worker.
> 
> Marduke, are you trying to say you're spaced-out!?





That would be the Ares constellation..

his head is in the stars. 

oh, and he's also a rocket scientist.


----------



## arcel1t (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm an IT Technician trainee. I recently bought a Laser engraver and gonna try earning some money on making signs and engraving gift articles.


----------



## Saaby (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



LEDobsession said:


> I am a college student and Machinist (CNC and Manual) but Im taking a break to go install security systems and then serve an LDS mission.



Logan...you must be at Utah State. I'm down at the Zoobie and returned from Seattle uhh...awhile ago. (16 months?)

I'm a college student, Mechanical Engineering, and I do odd-jobs for a web-design company. Some days I'm a designer, some days I'm a copyrighter, some days I'm the IT guy, some days I insert content...I do everything short of full-blown web-development.


----------



## LEDobsession (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



Saaby said:


> Logan...you must be at Utah State. I'm down at the Zoobie and returned from Seattle uhh...awhile ago. (16 months?)
> 
> I'm a college student, Mechanical Engineering, and I do odd-jobs for a web-design company. Some days I'm a designer, some days I'm a copyrighter, some days I'm the IT guy, some days I insert content...I do everything short of full-blown web-development.



:thumbsup: A little bit at Utah State but mostly at Bridgerland ATC for right now. Its nice to see I'm not the only mormon on here though.

Trevor.


----------



## thelightguru (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



headlights said:


> That's cool. I was just wondering what you guys did, because man some of those flashlights are expensive!



Clearly a n00b. You have to balance value of the unit itself unless it's limited production or serves a special purpose (maybe a lightweight piece for hiking trips, or one that fits and matches the interior of your ride). Also, try looking for some of the nicer units online (sale) or eBay, CL, etc.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



csshih said:


> That would be the Ares constellation..
> 
> his head is in the stars.
> 
> oh, and he's also a rocket scientist.


I don't think it's the Ares constellation that is referred to in his avatar per say, but rather the Ares I rocket. That is also what the picture is of above. 

I was just trying to have some fun. :candle:


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm a chef at "America's Greatest History Attraction". We have several food service operations and I rotate managing the kitchens. I'm actually typing this from one of the offices I use. Today I'm running a kitchen that is connected to an 1840's tavern that has only candles for light in the dining room and the menu is straight from the history books. The other side of the kitchen services a large cafeteria style unit that can feed thousands of people a day.


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



Lite_me said:


> Retired auto worker.
> 
> Marduke, are you trying to say you're spaced-out!?


 
My dad is retired from General Motors. Thank Goodness he is already retired.

I new Marduke was smart. Anyone who sets off Bottle Rockets knows what their doing.

Bill


----------



## Marduke (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



Lite_me said:


> I don't think it's the Ares constellation that is referred to in his avatar per say, but rather the Ares I rocket. That is also what the picture is of above.



My avatar is the logo of the Ares program, which is umbrellaed under the Constellation program, hence the confusion. 

I saw someone around here with a Orion avatar.... :shrug:


----------



## Barbarin (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Well.. Not a secret and easy to imagine that I design flashlights, and some other lighting things.

At least Barbolights are for free in my collection!!

Javier


----------



## csshih (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



Lite_me said:


> I don't think it's the Ares constellation that is referred to in his avatar per say, but rather the Ares I rocket. That is also what the picture is of above.
> 
> I was just trying to have some fun. :candle:



I was, too 

you missed the joke! :nana:


----------



## mudman cj (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I am a Ceramic Engineer in the research and development group of an aerospace life support company. We are developing devices that separate oxygen from air at an *extremely* high rate of purity and can deliver it at any pressure you want up to 3000 psi. 

Since I mostly work with ceramic powders, I am something like a glorified mud pie baker. My user name is derived from the idea that I make a living working with what amounts to expensive mud. :duh2: 

In addition to true ceramic engineering, I also do mechanical, electrical, and pneumatic design, test equipment design and construction, data acquisition, and custom fixturing. If we need it, I buy it or build it. If it breaks, I fix it. And lately I have been working with other programs at my company to help solve their problems using statistical approaches to problem solving (six sigma).


----------



## chaoss (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Blind gynecologist.


 
See now this is the kind of humor that really gets my funnybone going :twothumbs.


----------



## Dave Keith (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

37 years as a Baptist pastor and at the same time a 25+ year career as an educator, both public school and post-secondary. Currently I continue to serve a small rural Texas Baptist church as pastor (25 years here) and am looking for an education related position.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Full time CPF'er. 
Something must be wrong with accounting, though. I haven't gotten my check in over 4 years.


----------



## mossyoak (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

lawn and garden commission based sales at sears, and student my major varies semester to semester, currently its machining and CNC type stuff, but will probably end up as a doctor to shut my dad up since im the last chance for there to be three generations of MD's in the family.


----------



## jch79 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



greenLED said:


> Full time CPF'er.
> Something must be wrong with accounting, though. I haven't gotten my check in over 4 years.



Did you fill out your W4 form? :thinking: There may have been a problem due to your previous job as a semi-professional troll.


----------



## Onuris (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I own Premier Audio/Video and Electronics. We do custom home theater installations, whole-house electronics, automation, security and surveillance systems. Mostly for new custom home construction. Plan on venturing back into the mobile electronics area again as well.


----------



## Steve K (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Electrical engineer for a company that makes earthmoving equipment. Used to be in the avionics and space electronics business, but that hit rough times in the mid 90's. Now I'm seeing aerospace technologies showing up in the earthmoving business! Stuff like "fly by wire", "hands on throttle and stick", inertial navigation, GPS, a profusion of sensors and actuators, etc. 

Fortunately, the technology has advanced to the point where it doesn't cost nearly as much as for the aerospace equivalents. Plus, the stuff has been shrunk down by virtue of tiny surface mount parts, smaller geometries in the silicon, and micro-machining. It's truly amazing! Plus, I can tell people what I do for a living. In the old days, if I worked on a classified project, all I could say was "I can neither confirm nor deny". That's no fun.

regards,
Steve K.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



jch79 said:


> Did you fill out your W4 form? :thinking: There may have been a problem due to your previous job as a semi-professional troll.


W4? I'm still trying to learn the first three letters! A... B... C... I then get confused between F and G.

(the retirement package was good for that other job)


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



greenLED said:


> Full time CPF'er.
> Something must be wrong with accounting, though. I haven't gotten my check in over 4 years.


 

What the heck I'm not waiting that long. I'm turning in my notice!

Good one GreenLED.






Bill


----------



## andrew123 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I ref soccer and am a high school student.


----------



## roadie (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

i m a bum ... forced to not to work ....

full time flasholics, selling my stuffs here to get me a nice meal, once a while.......:mecry:


----------



## 276 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Retail.. unfortunately.


----------



## thegeek (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Grad student until December. I have no idea what will come after that.


----------



## RobertM (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm a Tech Support Specialist primarily providing support for video conferencing. I manage, troubleshoot, and maintain ~1000 video conference connections per year.

On the side I'm always working on various small business ventures, primarily online as of recently.

-Robert


----------



## TKC (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

*I am an unemployed Surgical Technologist. I am unemployed due to an injury (not work related.), and subsequent surgery. I am going to be having a second surgery on my left elbow on May 22nd.*


----------



## Shreklight (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Firefighter.


----------



## greenpea76 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Seems like there are quite a few Auto related folks here.

I work in the Auto industry also as an Auto design modeler at Honda's R&D/ Design studio.

Thinking of becoming an LAPD officer sometime soon.


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I mess up computer systems for a fortune 500 company. Or I fix other's mess-ups. It pays for my toys.

I've been a system administrator/programer/analyst/web/repairman for the last 30 years or so.

I stopped collecting a few years ago and only buy lights that really impress me now.


Daniel


----------



## roguesw (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I am an English teacher in Japan. I teach at public junior high schools.
How do I fund my hobby? I usually only invest in a custom light once every few years. 
Most of the time, I upgrade my existing lights with newer brighter LEDs. 
Funnily enough, upgrading flashlights can be more expensive than buying new ones.


----------



## lasermax (Jun 21, 2011)

Custodian at a university mainly at the science building. Are office is right next to physics so i blame them for getting into ham radio and flashlights physics on sound engineering and optic's darn it man


----------



## Philonous (Jun 21, 2011)

Student, starting an MA in Philosophy in September. I don't strictly _need_ my light, but I can honestly say that it's my interest in philosophy that brought me to it. Besides, in my line of study it serves as a useful metaphor!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 21, 2011)

lasermax said:


> Custodian at a university mainly at the science building. Are office is right next to physics so i blame them for getting into ham radio and flashlights physics on sound engineering and optic's darn it man



Lasermax, that sounds like a fun place!


----------



## guiri (Jun 21, 2011)

Graphics and webdesign


----------



## run4jc (Jun 21, 2011)

I consult with federal government agencies and sell them technology solutions. Although I rarely 'need' a light in the course of my job, if I'm in a suit one of my liteflux lf2xt's is in my pocket. Lately any other time you'll find a surefire e2e with a lumens factory IMR E2R in my pocket.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 21, 2011)

Full time homemaker and mal vivant. I spend what little spare time I have left creating false sponsors to confound and confuse any future biographers...


----------



## KLowD9x (Jun 21, 2011)

I am a Volvo (cars, not trucks) mechanic and I keep one light on my person at all times, I am always inspecting something. Being a mechanic is not where I expected to be in my life at this time but I made bad choices when it came to education and it is where I am now so I am going to make the best of it.

I have had an obsession with lights since I was very young. My mother isn't surprised that it has grown into a collection of flashlights that could light up my entire neighborhood during a power outage (and they have).


----------



## YAK-28 (Jun 21, 2011)

install and maintain copper and fiber phone and data lines inside and outside, aerial and underground for the city. also maintain their old gamewell fireboxes(the old red ones on the phone poles around town-they still work for us). i find a few uses daily for the lights i carry.


----------



## Napalm (Jun 21, 2011)

brucec said:


> Colonoscopist


 
6xD Maglite fan, eh?

Nap. :devil:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 21, 2011)

YAK-28 said:


> install and maintain copper and fiber phone and data lines inside and outside, aerial and underground for the city. also maintain their old gamewell fireboxes(the old red ones on the phone poles around town-they still work for us). i find a few uses daily for the lights i carry.


 
Wow, I remember those. I've always wondered how they worked and what is activated at the other end when the lever is pulled.


----------



## PCS (Jun 21, 2011)

I manage facilities, human resources, and administration for a relatively large organization that provides services and shelter for the homeless and poor in San Francisco's Tenderloin and 6th Street corridor. We have a couple of drop-in centers, the oldest homeless shelter in San Francisco, and a couple of other programs. Due to construction going on in one of our buildings, we're currently spread over five difference facilities, and something is always breaking.

This is an earthquake zone, of course. Sooner or later, the ground will shake, and the lights will go out throughout the region. They're going the stay out for quite a while, I imagine, as PG&E has problems keeping the lights on in the best of circumstances. I currently carry three lights in my bag and a small light in my jacket pocket.


----------



## lasermax (Jun 21, 2011)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Lasermax, that sounds like a fun place! [/
> 
> 
> Oh ya students and proffesors are great to talk to but but helping them out is a learning experince of its own the. Nice os whatching them build circiut boards now they just started to do optic with laser pens pretty impressive if i cant reach out and touch someone with a flashlight i can always rf with ham radio he he but thank you and this forum wow if only i could get this forum to some physics proffesor i think it would be a winner


----------



## grayhighh (Jun 22, 2011)

Im just a student, but carrying a flashlight, and turn on my light at night for no reason just makes me feel GOOD!:naughty:


----------



## gotuonpaper (Jun 22, 2011)

Probation officer..I routinely search cars and homes/hidey holes. My SF E1L get the call most of the time but I also use a Streamlight Stylus Pro, quite often.


----------



## RBR (Jun 22, 2011)

.....


----------



## oldways (Jun 22, 2011)

*Retired*


----------



## Timothybil (Jun 22, 2011)

Used to be an IT wonk - G2 was nice for looking under the computer room floor, under desks, and above the ceiling tiles. Now I just carry a SL Microstream to have a light along. A while back I went into one of our walk-in coolers to put something away. One of my co-workers thought it would be funny to turn the light off while I was in there. I was already on my way out so I didn't need a light, but I pulled my Microstream out and turned it on anyway. You should have seen the expression on his face when I calmly walked out of the cooler with my light leading the way. Talk about turning the tables on someone!


----------



## alex987 (Jun 22, 2011)

i inspect large airplanes as a engineer on one of the largest airlines worldwide in the pocket is a bored sf c2 with malkoff m61 and in the toolcase a five mega host with cryos bezel and triple xpg


----------



## richpalm (Jun 22, 2011)

Timothybil said:


> One of my co-workers thought it would be funny to turn the light off while I was in there. I was already on my way out so I didn't need a light, but I pulled my Microstream out and turned it on anyway. You should have seen the expression on his face when I calmly walked out of the cooler with my light leading the way. Talk about turning the tables on someone!


 
Disabled now, used to work in a hospital... two-way radio and electronics before that. 
Had a jerkbag at my work that kept shutting the lights off when I was in the crapper. I had a light and he almost got whacked.

Rich


----------



## Quiksilver (Jun 22, 2011)

Student, real estate finance assistant, night security at local shopping mall. Also do some training with our SES (state emergency service) a few times a year. 

A good light (or 3!) comes in handy. 

On non-work days my hours are erradic and I generally don't use my car for day to day travel so I'm often out cycling (transportation not recreation) between 11pm and 5am, coming to and from uni and my weekend night job.


----------



## YAK-28 (Jun 22, 2011)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Wow, I remember those. I've always wondered how they worked and what is activated at the other end when the lever is pulled.


 
it's kind like a big clock inside, once the lever is pulled the number of the code wheel is tapped out by opening contacts on a supervised circuit being monitored by a dispatcher downtown. remind me if we have another meet at brightguys and i bring one with me to show you.


----------



## KenAnderson (Jun 22, 2011)

Full time computer tech, part time art collector, part time antiques picker. As a comp tech, live in a cube and crawl around in dark places. As a collector and picker, I crawl around attics, storage bins, basements, resale shops, barns...looking to pickup treasures. I use 700-1400 lumens at times to illuminate items that are far away in dark spaces, 14-280 lumens to view items up close. I also shine light through items such as paintings (looking for cracks in the paint) and through porcelain to verify it's authentic. Laying the light flat on a surface highlights texture and signatures and such. UV light reveals cracks, fakes, oxide paints and the such. At low levels of lumens (less than 10) a warm light helps me to see important details with a loupe. My favorite temp is 4500k. Gives me correct enough color to identify items.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Jun 22, 2011)

Railroad signal maintainer. I work on-call by myself maintaining 32 miles of railroad signal systems for the BNSF Railway. If there is bad weather I am usually out at night trouble shooting and fixing stuff. Flashlights are a necessity and tools I count on with my life!


----------



## TJx (Jun 22, 2011)

Manager at a big dot com retail fulfillment center (really big).


----------



## michigan5344 (Jun 22, 2011)

Deputy Sheriff
-Streamlight Stinger on my belt.

-4Sevens MINI AA in my pocket. Nice pocket clip for deep carry.

-Inova on personal keys.


----------



## DFiorentino (Jun 22, 2011)

Previously employed as an air balancer.

Currently unemployed, but temp as a cat wrangler. (I'm at home all day.)

Soon to be self employed as an air balancer. 

-DF


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 22, 2011)

I do college ministry,so I spend a large amount of tim out and about at night. I don't use my lights too often because the campus is pretty well lit, but I'm pretty good at finding reasons to light 'em up.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jun 23, 2011)

Presently I'm working on a Ph.D in Optics, researching solar concentration systems. 

Much of what we do in our lab involved making holographic optical elements - or films exposed to laser interference patterns that can be made to behave like like lenses, filters, beamsplitters, or diffusers. I use a lot of low to medium output LEDs lights of "safe" colors when doing exposure and darkroom processing. (examples of "safe" colors are red light when working with blue-sensitive films, green light when working with red sensitized film, warm white when working with UV-sensitive film). 

I often use bright white LEDs to do quick visual insepction of the quality and performance of holograms after they're developed, and will sometimes use them as "point sources" to help me with aligning optical setups. We also use high power LEDs as integral light sources for many of our experimental setups.


----------



## Gilfner (Jun 23, 2011)

Night shift supervisor in a wafer fab manufacturing plant. I'm also on our ERT, so carrying a light all the time helps when spotting leaks or searching for the source of an odor.
I used to carry a Nitecore D10 until it broke. Now I'm carrying a Life Gear $30 lite, 1AA that puts out 80 lumens. I'm going to order another Nitecore, I just don't see anything that gives the combination of lumens, price & UI that I like as well.


----------



## sadtimes (Jun 23, 2011)

Law enforcement, I carry a bored Z2 with a sst-90 drop in, ( soon to be triple xpg, yay! )... on my belt, nitecore infinity in a cargo pocket, mini X on my key chain... The bag in the car has a solarforce l2, and p7 mag, and spare 18650's....

Rarely a shift ( day or night) goes by that I don't use my light, And not having light is a matter of life and death, so we don't leave that to chance...

Etched with a thunderbolt from a 4g cloud


----------



## Gimmeabreak (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm a Corrections Officer. A light comes in handy for doing cell and perimeter searches. But you'll be damn glad you have one when the place goes pitch black while you're surrounded by 30 guys who'd love to kill you while the lights and cameras are out. It's happened to me twice and I'm a damn quick draw with my Surefire. 

I only carry one full-size light in addition to my ever-present Photon Microlight.


----------



## Kraid (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm a Submariner. It can get pretty dark under the sea when the Nukes (nuclear trained personnel) drop the power. As least I work in one of the few places where EVERYONE carries a flashlight and no one asks why.


----------



## brembo (Jun 23, 2011)

For the previous 16 years I was a surveyor (land), then when the economy began it's final orbits of the toilet bowl I had to diversify into manufacturing (read press operator....I.E. conveyor belt monkey). I get a paycheck, that is what matters. Man do I ever want to go back into civil design work, just nothing going on in the medium-large building sector right now.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 23, 2011)

Mechanic for a large suburban NY municipality/ Police Department. Been here 17 years.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 23, 2011)

scout24 said:


> Mechanic for a large suburban NY municipality/ Police Department. Been here 17 years.


 
I've seen his work place. he needs lights. Although If I were him I would use cheap lights I cant image dropping a haiku in a engine bay.

I work at a photograph Archive. Meserve Kunhardt Foundation under the Gordon Parks Foundation division. We are constantly looking at images. Im sort of the go-to guy for light obviously and for contact sheets and negatives. We only have one light table. So I make my own with bounced reflected light off a wall, ceiling, white piece of paper when looking at transparencies, slides, or negatives.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Despite the fact that lasermax necro'ed an almost 3 year old thread, I'll buy in 



I work in Security, mostly night shift with a little afternoon/evening work thrown in when I'm filling in for others as holiday relief (or if they call in sick), my pursuit of the "perfect light" began more as a necessity (although I've had reasonable lights all my life) as sections I work in have absolutely no artificial/ambient lighting and that old adage has never rung so true... _"2 is 1, 1 is none!"_ :thumbsup:


I EDC (when off duty) not out of necessity but out of a basic need for preparedness... just last week my Alaskan Guide xenon/led combo light came in very handy whilst doing a property inspection (wall cavities) much to the dismay of the Realtor


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 23, 2011)

Niconical said:


> We all work underground, in a cave, at night, in winter.
> 
> That's our story and we're sticking to it :naughty:


 
Yea, that's me. Actually just a retired chemist. Never needed much more than the Arc AAA I carried back then for peering into troublesome instruments.

Geoff


----------



## WYheard (Jun 23, 2011)

choppers said:


> My job does not require me to have a flashlight but I tell my wife it requires _*many*_!!!!


 ha ha same for me. My job dosnt REALLY require a light but i tell my gf, when i will really need one i will have one on my person.

WH


----------



## bodhran (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm a QRV Paramedic, in otherwords I respond solo with no partner so a good flashlight is important to me when responding in rural areas. I'm also a avid camper.


----------



## blah9 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm working on a Ph.D. in electrical engineering. Unfortunately I don't get to use my lights during the day very often though.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jun 24, 2011)

electrician. I carry 2 in my pockets. I in my toolbag. 2 headlamps for hands on stuff and 12v 18v lights that came with my Milwaukee tool kits.


----------



## BIGLOU (Jun 24, 2011)

Parking Enforcement Officer. I work 4:30PM-2:00AM. I use and rotate all my lights everyday. I use them to check for expired meters, permits and registration, to check damage and property on vehicles that I impound, flag down the tow truck drivers, flash in peoples faces that try to roll up on me all crazy. I'm bummed out because my schedule is changing to 11:00am-8:00pm. Looks like I will be using my flashlights less.


----------



## JOHNNY-FLASH (Jun 24, 2011)

7:00 PM TO 5:30 AM Super for MO-DOT running night hwy sweeping ops.


----------



## eqfan592 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm an sure traffic controller in training. Prior to that I worked in a call center and as head of security (bouncer) for a venue. I've found uses for a good flashlight at all of my jobs and currently EDC a new Preon 2. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakub's Monster (Jun 24, 2011)

I am an engineer at Honeywell.


----------



## houtex (Jun 24, 2011)

Cop. 2300-0700 hours. The "brightest guy" on duty. SL20,Thrunite Catapult V2 XM-L, and some kind of P60 host in the pocket.


----------



## parnass (Jun 24, 2011)

Retired engineer, author here. 

I always liked tools and gadgets. I use flashlights for nightly walks and to see into darker areas at other times. Vision performance declines with age and extra lighting helps me see better.


----------



## think2x (Jun 25, 2011)

Electrician here. 

Reason for extra lights: I carry spares for those without the insight that they may need a light at work.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm a Team Leader of Sundial and Wind Vane Calibration and Enforcement.
Many local councils made byelaws following the Summer Time Act 1916 (as amended) requiring all sundials to be reset for BST. All Wind Vanes with cardinal points are required by the Ordnance Survey Act 1841 to show Grid North.


----------



## yams (Jun 26, 2011)

I work at REI where most people appreciate a good light, which always can come in handy.


----------



## DM11 (Jun 26, 2011)

I`m a Stork operator in a aseptic packaging plant. I carry a Surefire G2L at work.


----------



## Mike 208 (Jun 27, 2011)

Field Supervisor for an alarm response/armed patrol company. Currently at work, I carry on my person a Surefire Z3 on my duty belt (may switch to the M3) and a Surefire E1E in my shirt pocket. In my gear bag, I have a Olight M30 and a Pelican 8060.


----------



## BingoBongo (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahoi!

Im a Retail weight Scale Builder.You can see weight Scales at the Supermarket.


----------



## Cataract (Jun 28, 2011)

(deep breath)... my job is really the equivalent of 10 jobs in one: official title is Technologist, but I do calibrations (metrologist), repairs and installations (electronic tech / mechanic / plumber), chemical testing (chemist) and field service. Each of these jobs can also be split into many applications (ultrasonic thickness gauges / flaw detectors, X-ray systems -inluding booth security contactors- light meters, mag benches, liquid penetrant stations, gauss meters and the occasional UV flashlight that comes in for repair, only to name the more common ones). In short, I master absolutely NOTHING where I work.

So.... I mostly only use flashlights when I need to look inside of machinery on customer sites and that is no more than twice per week on average, with the occasional whipping out to see some small part on a board. There is one client that has a maintenance contract with us, where I really need a flashlight to see what I'm doing and I get by with a Quark 123 and a Fenix PD20. I also bring the extra LD15 just on the weeks where I have to go there, because I have on occasion run out of battery juice and try not to let a loose lithium battery in a case full of metal tools. This setup has worked for me 100%


----------



## sassaquin (Jun 28, 2011)

No job for me anymore; I still can't believe I'm disabled at 47. So, I only buy flashlights to collect and play with. Everytime I look at my growing collection of small lights, I smile. Never thought a tiny shiny piece of metal could bring such happiness.


----------



## aphex2k (Jun 28, 2011)

Mental health senior staff nurse currently working in a centre for neuro-behavioural rehab. People with brain injuries through accidents. 

Good to have a good beam on nights!


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 28, 2011)

Engineer working in Pulp & Paper Industry. A year ago I was production manager in a plant. Right now I'm working for a supplier of equipment and spend over half my time at mill sites, often not all that well lit in areas. 

Also - love to walk the dogs at night....


----------



## JNieporte (Jun 28, 2011)

I work for the government, and I don't mean the IRS. I use my lights every day.
I also do Search-and-Rescue operations, where a good spotlight or searchlight comes in handy.


----------



## ffemt6263 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am an emt in an urban area and work mostly nights. I am very commonly going into alleys, abandoned buildings, and down highway embankments looking for patients or anybody else lurking around. I carry hds hi cri clicky and a preon 2 more for checking pupils and such. Im actually going to be looking for a new hi cri light which is brighter with more throw but also a decent flood after a very hairy and unnerving situation i ran into a couple nighys ago. Im also a firefighter and have no less than 5 flashlights in my gear at all times. 

P.s. Any suggestions on a new brighter hi cri light??


----------



## Acid87 (Jul 3, 2011)

*What do you do for a living?*

Right everyone I've been wondering what kind of jobs do us flashaholics have?

Currently I work as an outdoor pursuits instructor at a high wire adventure course called GoApe. Basically I get paid to play around on zip lines all day. I'm only young so haven't started my "real" job yet.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I work in "sales"


----------



## shado (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I believe What job do you do? asks the same question?


----------



## beerwax (Jul 3, 2011)

,,,,,,


----------



## egrep (Jul 4, 2011)

:thumbsup: Beerwax, you made my day. lovecpf


----------



## richpalm (Jul 4, 2011)

sassaquin said:


> No job for me anymore; I still can't believe I'm disabled at 47. So, I only buy flashlights to collect and play with. Everytime I look at my growing collection of small lights, I smile. Never thought a tiny shiny piece of metal could bring such happiness.



You're not the only one... I had to go on disability in 2005. I was born in the 50's and grew up with the mantra that Real Men Make Good Money and Provide... so it does a real job on self-esteem but I had no choice, medically.

I have the same attitude about lights, BTW!

Rich


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 4, 2011)

The diversity of specialized job knowledge and skills continues to amaze me here. Regardless of whether you are currently employed, CPF'ers rock. :rock:


----------



## Miles_PerHour (Jul 4, 2011)

Im an electrition so most days i need a torch to look under floors or in roof spaces.


----------



## Acid87 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry to the mod that had to move my thread into this one. Getting lazy still havent recovered from losing all my posts. Such different jobs pretty interesting reading.


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a police officer (0700-1500)...17 years on the job now! I'm an accident reconstructionist, trained on the Nikon Total Station, and I'm a trained Motor Officer. I'm also a full-time husband + father of 2 beautiful girls!


----------



## Acid87 (Jul 14, 2011)

1hawaii50 said:


> I'm a police officer (0700-1500)...17 years on the job now! I'm an accident reconstructionist, trained on the Nikon Total Station, and I'm a trained Motor Officer. I'm also a full-time husband + father of 2 beautiful girls!



Sounds like a pretty awesome job. I hope to join the services someday soon still young though. Obviously in a slightly different country.
Steven


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 15, 2011)

I am a Sound Editor and I work from home! 

I only go out to shop and to collect the kids. 

But I do keep it very dark around the house, does that count?


----------



## Wrecked (Aug 21, 2011)

*What do you do for a living and how do you use your light(s)?*

Just curious what everyone does and how the lights play a part. Also, curious about how many people just collect them.

I'm an attorney. I have absolutely no need for all these flashlights but that hasn't stopped me from buying them. :shakehead


----------



## Lamont (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Ventriloquist / puppeteer


----------



## Wrecked (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Um, so how do you use the light?


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

College professor; I teach psychology, physiological, perceptual, and cognitive.

I use my lights for EDC tasks (looking for things I drop under my desk, opening my door at night, etc.), cycling, camping, caving, and other outdoor activities. I often use one of my lights with a moon mode as a night light for either myself or my kids.


----------



## chanjyj (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Photographer. Flashlights used for everything except my job, where I use specialised lights.


----------



## afdk (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

I work at a Nasa facility (Jet Propulsion Laboratory) and own only a few flashlights. I do use one of them at work when looking and modifying test equipment in racks and separate chassis. The bright light of my Surefire E2DL is very nice for this purpose. Its in my attache bag everyday.


----------



## Deal4 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

I got my first "real" flashlight sent to me (iTP SA1 Eluma) when I was in Indonesia as a missionary as we were having the power go out alot during the rainy season. :ironic:
Since then I have gotten a number of light from a SC51 all the way to a TK40. (I have to use AA eneloop as I don't have access to lithium in my area.)
I am looking forward to going back to Indonesia in a couple months as I am more prepared this time, and now my son and wife have their own lights too! :thumbsup:
I am feeling much more confident, and am almost looking forward to when the power does go off!:devil:
Oh darn, guess I'll have to get my lights out! :naughty:
Shad


----------



## Serial Chiller (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Studying medicine. So far, no contribution to society from my side. Maybe I'll get a preon 2AA for checking pupil reactions, but otherwise I have no use for my flashlights in my "job".


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Not for living, but i'm still a student at high school...
I doesnt collect flashlight, and i doesnt use them that much actually.. what a shame!  
I'm mostly after some good reading about headlamps and good lights for my outdoor trips.

My favorite lights at this time is the Zebralight H31 and SF C2 w/ Modoo triple.


----------



## NoFair (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Field biologist, (retired infantryman). So my flashlights and headlamps see lots of use all year round. 

Preferred lights: 
Small: Arc6 with a neutral xp-g and a neutral HDS
medium: Surefire U2 (neutral mod by Milky)
Headlamp: Neutral Little Monkey Hurricane and a H31W as a backup


----------



## Wrecked (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Really interesting, diverse group. Where is the law enforcement?


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm a Cartographer. I don't use my lights at work, but that hasn't stopped me from collecting them.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Mechanical engineer... I use my lights for inspecting inside telecommunication switch/router cabinets.


----------



## al93535 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Manager at an indoor pyrotechnics/ special effects manufacturer. I use my EDC alot in the winter when it's dark more of the day. Also while inside of the magazines at the plant, there's no electricity in those!


----------



## cratz2 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

I own a small concrete business... formerly in the quality end of a large IT business... formerly a kitchen trainer for a casual dining chain.

I mostly use lights when I need to see in the dark.


----------



## etherealshade (Aug 21, 2011)

Head of Stage at a London theatre. I use my lights all the time when the lighting guys turn the lights off but I've still got to get work done.


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Aug 21, 2011)

I am a banker. Got my first nice light as a gift from one of the large domestic flashlight companies. Now I have 6 or 7 Surefires, a bunch of modified mags and some 2k lumen customs. Learned quite a bit about electronics and batteries as a result of this hobby. The CPF community is awesome.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Retired chemist here. Didn't need more than my Arc AAA for the job. Don't really need them now, except for grins.

Geoff


----------



## swan (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Gynecologist,as you would imagine my lights are essential.


----------



## AaronG (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

I'm a service electrician. I use my lights quite a bit for checking crawl spaces, attics and in rooms where the lights don't work


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

When I'm not selling and trying to invent flashlight stuff, it's odd jobs. Everything from building friends' computers to modding their lights, hooking up home theatre and security systems, fixing people's broken crap in general, and things that I would have to kill you if I told you...


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

My dream: Physicist and research in foreign country
Pratical: Civic/ Electric engineer, Research in biology
I dont expect well-paid
I just want a salary which allows me to have a few new surefire per month


----------



## Tommygun45 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Teacher/college baseball coach. Don't really use them for work but I do live in Maine and have a family house in New Hampshire. The lights come in handy there. Also my friend has a dog so its nice to have some lights to go walking with them at night.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Railroad Signal Maintainer. I work on-call and use my lights extensively in work and play.


----------



## broonzbane (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*



swan said:


> Gynecologist,as you would imagine my lights are essential.


 
Please forgive me in advance, but I MUST ask...

...have you ever lost a light whilst performing the the tasks your job requires of you?!?

:naughty:

broonzbane


----------



## Wrecked (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*



swan said:


> Gynecologist,as you would imagine my lights are essential.





<desperately trying not to crack a joke> lol


----------



## shane45_1911 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Oh come on - this thread does not belong in the LED forum.


----------



## mrlysle (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

I work on EHV powerlines from a helicopter. Here: www.haverfield.com
I sit on the end of the platform and work on the powerlines, or sometimes just get off the platform onto the wires when the helicopter can't get close enough to the structure/tower. We do comprehensive inspections, and all sorts of maintenance with the helicopter. Ever see those big colored balls on the wires that cross the highways and rivers? Helicopter! I don't need any of my lights on my job for the most part. I'm just a gadget nut and love great gear. After I discovered this place, it's been all down hill! :devil: Love collecting them! When I get to play with them is my motel room at night!


----------



## swan (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*



broonzbane said:


> Please forgive me in advance, but I MUST ask...
> 
> ...have you ever lost a light whilst performing the the tasks your job requires of you?!?
> 
> ...


 
No ,but my tk70 uses alot of batteries though.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

The most exciting and fun job would be a national rescue service
where you take a ride in a heli in the dark and search with your light


----------



## nbp (Aug 21, 2011)

shane45_1911 said:


> Oh come on - this thread does not belong in the LED forum.



Maybe this one can get tacked onto the end of the "What job do you do?" thread in the Cafe? I'd do it, but, well, I can't.


----------



## scot (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

ICC deputy inspector, OSHPD medical gas inspector, CWI....I use my lights every day on the job, commercial buildings/hospitals as they're being built. I'd be completely lost without a decent light. Of course I only need one or two good ones, not the 60 or so lights that are in my collection.


----------



## MashBill (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

I'm a civil engineer. I do use my lights when inspecting curb inlets, stormwater junction boxes, sanitary sewer manholes, water meter vaults, storm drainage culverts, dam spillways, underside of bridges, etc.. My primary usage is for my weekend activities which are usually outdoors (camping, fishing, hunting, etc.).


----------



## lasermax (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Custodian at a university


----------



## CarpentryHero (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

I'm a city maintenance carpenter, I use my lights for inspecting buildings that have been broken into before boarding them up and navigating the dark like in the LRT, attics etc. 
Board and secures, drugbust or homeless breakins there is rarely power


----------



## nbp (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

I work in a quality control lab in a chemical blending and contract packaging company. We make things that you buy at Autozone and Walgreens and CVS but you wouldn't know it because we label them with our customers well-known names on them. We make anything from car wash and polish to hand sanitizer and anti-bac soap to lotion to body wash to whatever. At work I mostly use my lights for finding stuff in dark corners of our warehouses or plant at times (I work 2nd shift, so sometimes lights are off when I have to find things, and it's always dark when I get home), poking inside/behind some of my lab equipment and the like. Not critical, but helpful. I also use them for fun and hobbies like camping and geocaching. And any other thing I can find them for.


----------



## The Coach (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Guess.


----------



## RWT1405 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Paramedic/ Firefighter (night shift) & Tactical Medic, also a CCW holder. My lights get used a bit. On du ty I carry a SF 9P w/ M61, a Malkoff MD2 w/ M60WLF, and a Fenix L1T. Off duty, w/ my CCW, a MD2 w/ M61. 

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## Q8iGunner (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Civil engineer, I sometime use my light when inspecting buildings.


----------



## SoulLessGinger (Aug 21, 2011)

Fireman, J-Ville, busy Engine Co.

EDC a Thrunite Neutron, and at night, a Jetbeam RRT-2. But those get left on the dash when we get to a fire scene.

For the fireground I carry a Pelican Saberlight on my turnouts.


----------



## oldsarge (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Retired law enforcement, 32 years. Currently an active firearms instructor, training and licensing armed security guards. Also an active scout leader and camper. A flashlight is part of my edc.


----------



## JS_280 (Aug 21, 2011)

Comptroller and IT Manager. Besides playing, my lights are used when I go into our server room for checking servers, cables, etc. I also EDC a light to supplement my CCW of a Glock 17 with TLR-1s weaponlight when I'm not at work.


----------



## AO JAR (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

I am an auxiliary operator at a power plant. I use a flashlight everyday while making my rounds inspecting equipment and piping.


----------



## cgonko (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Ditto for career, and ditto motive.


----------



## liquidsix (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Java EE Developer. I'm mostly just a collector...

On days when I work from home, I'll have one nearby to fiddle with while I'm trying to think out a problem.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Its gonna be fun to sell your own company be a night guard in the National history and geography museum, with a maglite
Guess which movie was it


----------



## nbp (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Night at the Museum.


----------



## HarveyRich (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Professor: sociology. Definitely don't use them on the job, except for finding things under the desk. Lights used for camping, chasing rabbits off our property, walking though bedroom after wife goes to sleep, and misc everyday things after nighttime.


----------



## Mdinana (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Navy doctor. Lights useful when the BAS overhead lights just aren't up to task.
Never lost a light in someone either ... Though sometimes wish I didn't look.


----------



## BIGLOU (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Parking Enforcement Officer for the City of Roses, CA. I work swing shift so I use my lights to check for expired parking meters, look for parking permits on cars, check the VIN, signal to tow truck drivers when impounding a car and occasionally shine at critters I encounter at night and idiots that try to run up on me all crazy also get a 650 lumen blast in the face. 

Here is my Electronic Citing Machine next to my 18650'd SF 6P with Moddoo SS Clipped Z59, Xeno Flat Bezel rocking a NB XML T6 1D tint drop-in.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

I am a photographer specializing in many different fields, and though I hardly use my lights to light subjects that I am photographing, I use the lights to help me navigate around in dark places or shine into my bag when searching for things. Mainly, I am just crazy about flashlights and I collect them just for the sake of passion. I do use my lights frequently on my camping trips so they are not designated any shelf-queen status.


----------



## iapyx (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*



pjandyho said:


> I am a photographer specializing in many different fields, and though I hardly use my lights to light subjects that I am photographing, I use the lights to help me navigate around in dark places or shine into my bag when searching for things. Mainly, I am just crazy about flashlights and I collect them just for the sake of passion. I do use my lights frequently on my camping trips so they are not designated any shelf-queen status.


 
Aha! That is what I thought pjandyho. Really. Saw your excellent photos in the UB3T-thread and then I noticed this thread and thought: if pjandyho posts in this thread I bet he is a photographer. 

Btw, I am an architect, self-employed. Met my wife at the polytechnical. After the polytechnical she went to the Academy of Architecture Rotterdam and I went to the University of Delft. We got together after our studies, married and have to kids.

I mainly use my lights to look for the ones I lost 
Seriously, it's just a hobby, but I always bring my LX2 when visiting a building. 
I also like to do two hour race bike trips with my U2 in my back pocket. I am currently figuring out how to attach it best to the steering wheel/handle bar using a layer to absorb shocks/bumps.


----------



## Mdinana (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*



BIGLOU said:


> Parking Enforcement Officer for the City of Roses, CA. QUOTE]
> Is there really a City of Roses, or do you mean Pasadena?


----------



## blackfly (Aug 22, 2011)

I work at a halfway house. We house people comming out of prison on Work Release. I use my lights to do bed checks. I do head counts daily. The lights I use are a HDS light & a Spy 007.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*



iapyx said:


> Aha! That is what I thought pjandyho. Really. Saw your excellent photos in the UB3T-thread and then I noticed this thread and thought: if pjandyho posts in this thread I bet he is a photographer.


 
What great instinct you have!  To be honest, I did not do much in the shots. Did not even bother to light it up professionally. It was meant to be record shots just to show the differences in size between all the lights. If my memory serve me right, it is not in the UB3T thread but the thread asking for size comparison between HDS and Surefire. I just added the UB3T in there for fun. Is that the one?


----------



## iapyx (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*



pjandyho said:


> What great instinct you have!  To be honest, I did not do much in the shots. Did not even bother to light it up professionally. It was meant to be record shots just to show the differences in size between all the lights. If my memory serve me right, it is not in the UB3T thread but the thread asking for size comparison between HDS and Surefire. I just added the UB3T in there for fun. Is that the one?


 
I was already afraid that it was another thread, but I was too lazy to look it up. 
You say you didn't even bother to light it up professionally. Well, even more proof you are a professional photographer: You do a few steps automatically, like chosing the right lens, set the camera at the right aperture and time. And what amazed me most is the lack of depth and the color (or lack of it), no distortion (perspective) and the few posted photos are so identical: same distance, same light, same colour. I think you used a tripod. Did you use a 50 mm lens?


----------



## batmanacw (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living and how do you use your light(s)?*

I look at wood for a living. By laying a high quality light source across the surface I can see the scratch pattern I have made on the wood. I call it silhouetting the scratch. Try putting a piece of printer paper on a table and shine a light straight down on it. You can't see the texture of the paper until you lay the light down. It reveals every surface detail. 

This is why I'm a light junkie today. Searching for a better beam than I could get from a mini mag.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*



iapyx said:


> I was already afraid that it was another thread, but I was too lazy to look it up.
> You say you didn't even bother to light it up professionally. Well, even more proof you are a professional photographer: You do a few steps automatically, like chosing the right lens, set the camera at the right aperture and time. And what amazed me most is the lack of depth and the color (or lack of it), no distortion (perspective) and the few posted photos are so identical: same distance, same light, same colour. I think you used a tripod. Did you use a 50 mm lens?



Alright, here's the secret revealed. It is no secret at all. Like I say it is only a simple record shot, no tripod, fast shutter speed, I bounced the flash up the ceiling, 24-85mm lens which I zoomed in after stepping back to minimize distortion, left some extra spaces on the side of the frame for cropping just to ensure the flashlights all fall within the "sweet spot" of the lens (most zoom lenses tend to distort subjects at the edges of the picture), get down to the height of the subject and fire away. Pictures are then opened in Photoshop for cropping, down-sizing, and sharpening before posting up. All done right on my work desk at home.


----------



## Child of Rawls (Aug 22, 2011)

I am an attorney. I also like woodworking. Other general utility/edc, I use my lights while woodworking in a bunch of ways: finding flaws in a finish, illuminating the inside of case goods. My Aeon is a really nice size for those purposes.


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*



iapyx said:


> I am currently figuring out how to attach it best to the steering wheel/handle bar using a layer to absorb shocks/bumps.


 
Get some Two-Fish LockBlocks; they work great for that and are easily removable when you want to take the light off for theft prevention and the like.


----------



## knegolf (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

I am an electrician. I use my lights every day in my work. I mostly carry my Lumapower Incendio v3+ with me. This small compact light fits perfectly amongst my other smaller more sensitive tools such as the Fluke,voltalert-pen.
I use my lights for inspecting distribution boards and switchgear, but also for navigating when the power fails. My olight sr90 intimidator is actually quite useful when i need to cut the power to connect new wiring in a distribution circuit, bouncing the light on the cieling usually lights up the entire room. 
I also play bass in a post-metal/ sludge-metal band, and the Incendio has proved extremely useful on stage on many occasions.
/Anders (sweden)


----------



## Sno4Life (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living and how do you use your light(s)?*



Wrecked said:


> Just curious what everyone does and how the lights play a part. Also, curious about how many people just collect them.
> 
> I'm an attorney. I have absolutely no need for all these flashlights but that hasn't stopped me from buying them. :shakehead



Careful, everyone... How do we know this isn't one of our wives trying to trick us into admitting we don't need all these flashlights...


----------



## Wrecked (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living and how do you use your light(s)?*



Sno4Life said:


> Careful, everyone... How do we know this isn't one of our wives trying to trick us into admitting we don't need all these flashlights...



LOL. They can be crafty...:laughing:


----------



## ecallahan (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living and how do you use your light(s)?*

Forester here, manage a state forest.

At work uses include Search and Rescue, forest fires, other emergencies, general lighting tasks in buildings etc.

I use flashlights much more at home and for recreation.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living and how do you use your light(s)?*

Merging 2 threads...


----------



## thedeske (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living and how do you use your light(s)?*

Cabinet Maker with a 10,000ft shop. Multi room workspace with lots of dark places that need a quick 'Light'
You'd be amazed at how many times a good small light in a tight corner makes all the difference - even when
I have something on a table under 12 T8 bulbs. Cabinets are dark inside, or where's that pencil mark? 
The single AAs are gold around here.

Best to all - great thread


----------



## Sno4Life (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living and how do you use your light(s)?*

Physical Therapist in home care, where lighting is often poor. I use my Zebralight H501w for examining my patients - especially useful for skin assessments and for checking pupil reactions. Most of my use is while camping, hiking, skiing, and during other outdoor pursuits.


----------



## yio110 (Aug 22, 2011)

Im an aircraft technician so i use and need a good flashlight on all the time. so on my ID holder i have a PT1L STREAMLIGHT


----------



## BMart (Aug 22, 2011)

Graphic designer for higher ed. Web design is my specialty. Don't need lights in my field, but all my hobbies require them.


----------



## beach honda (Aug 22, 2011)

The dude is currently unemployed.


----------



## BIGLOU (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

Is there really a City of Roses, or do you mean Pasadena?[/QUOTE]
Mdinana you got it Sir.


----------



## Onuris (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

I was retired for a while after getting divorced, got half of the company that my ex and I owned. I went back to my passion- started my own business doing home theater, A/V, automation, security, mobile electronics. I have a Milky modded SF L1 Lumamax that is always on me, and gets used more than any other light for general use. I usually have at least one or two other lights on me from my vast collection, varies as to what mood I'm in and what I'm doing.

In my work bag I have a Peak McKinley stainless, snow white ultra power, and a ZebraLight H31FW headlamp. The McKinley has a pure white flood and the ZL a warm neutral tint flood- both are excellent for resolving wiring and other colors.


----------



## Xacto (Aug 23, 2011)

Penpusher - sort of a call agent in the internet sales department of the local branch of a german car company. I carry one type of Surefire 6P or Z2 at work / have it lying on my desk. Not because I may need it, but because I like to.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## squaat (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm a software developer, have the occasional need for a light when fixing a computer or mucking about in the data closet. Other than that I try to find as many reasons as I can to use my lights. Walking the dog, taking out the trash, camping, peering into neighbors yards, etc etc


----------



## slider1585 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

i have many jobs. Firefights, Handy man at some apartments, and a body snatcher at at funeral home. But as soon as I get enough for another truck i can take a break.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm a mechanical engineer, just graduated 3 months ago.


----------



## RCM (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Used to run heavy equipment at a recycling center...got laid off in June...ran and maintained a compactor for 4 years prior to that I did lighting at a school.


----------



## cdrake261 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm trying to make a living first...currently do not have a degree or qualified "experience" to get a good paying job. Stuck working at factories paying a measly $10 an hour or for my grandfathers restaurant for $12(with limited hours of course).So as of now, I don't make a living.


----------



## Sammy_boy (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm a psychiatric nurse, work on a male challenging behaviour dementia ward. It's a challenge to say the least some days, finding myself wishing I was doing a job fixing stuff! I do enjoy fixing mobile phones, camera, radios etc., with varying levels of success! Not tried a flashlight repair yet though...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



Sammy_boy said:


> I'm a psychiatric nurse, work on a male challenging behaviour dementia ward. It's a challenge to say the least...



Wow! Not enough money in the world for me to even consider that type of work. Sounds worse than what corrections officers have to deal with. Much respect to you.


----------



## Sammy_boy (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Thanks Monocrom  The paperwork can be pretty bad too - an incident lasting 10 seconds usually involves around an hour of documenting/incident forms! :thumbsdow

They way to cope with some of the behaviour on the ward is to realise these men don't know what they're doing, most of them would be mortified if they realised what they were doing if they were compus mentus.


----------



## gsr (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I'm a wrench monkey for the government.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Apprentice electrician.


----------



## Coop57 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I do yard work for a living. Winter time gets pretty lean.


----------



## march.brown (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Every day I get up about 0830 and let the dog out the back , then I go (in the car) for the daily newspaper , then I do the Suduko's then I put the kettle on for a cuppa for "her indoors" (ordinary tea) and me (green tea) ... Then I make my own breakfast (fruit and muesli) and more cuppas (black coffee for me this time) then on the computer to reply to all my e-mails and then onto CPF ... At 1100hrs , I take the dog for walkies and I chat to assorted people including the motor-cycle traffic cop who hides at the end of our road ... He catches loads of speeding motorists on his new speed camera ... Can't understand how so many get caught as he is there several times a week ... Then it's back home for another black coffee and some sort of lunch ... Lunch is either a proper one made by "her indoors" or I am forced to make myself some chocolate biscuits and custard creams to go with my coffee ... I don't actually make the biscuits , they are from Lidls.

Afternoon work is weather dependant ... In the warmer weather I watch my wife pottering (working) in the garden ... I sometimes have to put the washing line up for her too ... I'm trying to decide whether to buy an outdoor (weatherproof) fridge for my beers but it would not be used in the Winter and she would have to carry it up the steps to the garage ... It would have to be waterproof and light in weight ... Perhaps I will just keep using the coolbox as it is the cheaper option ... In Winter , I can watch her in the garden through the lounge window.

I drive her to the food shops a couple of times a week too ... Sometimes she goes clothes shopping on her own ... I can then relax at home with the dog and watch TV ...

After our evening meal , which starts about five-thirty , I put the pots etc in the dishwasher ... I relax and then go back on the computer till nine o'clock whilst my Wife watches some of her soap programs ... There is usually something decent for us to watch at nine on the TV ... It is supper time at about nine , but I have to get my own sandwiches as she says that she is tired by nine ... A glass or two of red wine to help my digestion whilst watching TV then it's out with the dog before bed ... 

It's all go in our house as you can see ...

By the way , I am retired ... My Wife tells me that Women are never able to retire ... I just say "Yes Dear" every time she says that.

I retired from paid work nearly 18 years ago ... I was an electronic and radio engineer ... Worked on installing and maintaining all types of electronic equipment including long distance remote control systems and multiplex equipment (analogue and pcm) and VHF (low-band and mid-band) , UHF and SHF (microwave) radio systems ... Wrote lots of specifications for equipment tenders for our industry and supervised the intallations by the successful company ...

Can't help thinking that most of the information that I had to learn at the Poly-Tech was only useful to pass exams ... I have never had to use differential equations to solve any electrical or electronic problems at work ... Equally well , I have never had to design low-pass , high-pass , band-pass or band-stop M-Derived filters or consider the effects of flanking impedance ... In work , I never had to design and construct and/or/nand/nor or exclusive-or gates and build them from discrete components ... If we needed those sort of things , we just opened a book and chose the appropriate chip and bought it ... I spent years of my life studying things that I never needed ... So , I am now resting my body and brain to make up for it.

Ah well , it's time for another coffee and then out with the dog for my morning exercise.

Life is hard for us elderly impoverished people.
.


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



Sammy_boy said:


> Thanks Monocrom  The paperwork can be pretty bad too - an incident lasting 10 seconds usually involves around an hour of documenting/incident forms! :thumbsdow
> 
> They way to cope with some of the behaviour on the ward is to realise these men don't know what they're doing, most of them would be mortified if they realised what they were doing if they were compus mentus.



My aunt had a similar job to yours. She's a small woman but tough. The plus side is that you get to retire at 55.


----------



## Steve K (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*



march.brown said:


> I retired from paid work nearly 18 years ago ... I was an electronic and radio engineer ... <..snip..>
> 
> Can't help thinking that most of the information that I had to learn at the Poly-Tech was only useful to pass exams ... I have never had to use differential equations to solve any electrical or electronic problems at work ... Equally well , I have never had to design low-pass , high-pass , band-pass or band-stop M-Derived filters or consider the effects of flanking impedance ... In work , I never had to design and construct and/or/nand/nor or exclusive-or gates and build them from discrete components ... If we needed those sort of things , we just opened a book and chose the appropriate chip and bought it ... I spent years of my life studying things that I never needed ... So , I am now resting my body and brain to make up for it.



I've got my bachelors and masters in electrical engineering, and have learned a lot of stuff that never got applied. However, I have used a lot of my education, and never knew exactly what part I'd be needing next! I've stayed in design work most of the time, although it's not easy to do. Lately I've been working in the area of electromagnetic compatibility, helping suppliers fix their designs so they aren't affected by RF noise and don't emit too much noise. I get to see a lot of interesting designs, work with a variety of people and companies, and spend time scratching my head trying to figure out why some EMC fixes work and others don't (i.e. normal life as a designer). 

Steve K.
(and I design circuits for my bicycle lights in my spare time)


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Desktop support technician at a pharma company.

and do side work in photography whenever possible.


----------



## Rudy222 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

California Highway Patrol Officer.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

I work in the banking industry.


----------



## Elmie (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Manager at Walmart.


----------



## RBR (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

.....


----------



## TheExpert (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Excavator, Detailer, UPS. Oh btw if you are shipping anything through UPS make sure you pack your items right! When I say pack it right I mean packing peanuts everywhere. maybe even some plastic air bags. Cause despite what some think just cause it says fragile on it doesn't mean it going to get treated that way. Just a word of warning


----------



## Hacken (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Hi, I work in the IT support dept. and current CNA for a home health care service also.


----------



## badmanners (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Hi, this is my first post here, but I have been visiting for quite a while.

For a living, I move, respire, sense things, grow, etc.

During the day I hoard torches mostly.

Occasionally I look after a website that provides training to medical doctors, mostly in Australia.

I appreciate a good light, and I own quite a few (10+). My current favorite is not the brightest I own by far, but it has a great reflector.

I love to see a spot of light, that I control, far from me, but most lasers are banned here.

--me


----------



## pbgunrunner (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Cop! So I get to write of my lights as needed equipment!


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jan 20, 2012)

*Whats your job ?*

simple question... whats your job ?

I know many people there. mainly US & Europe. Like to share jobs or lifestyles.. like to know whats you're doing..

Me.. Im doing some repairs of electronic items including phones, household appliances, computers etc. at home.



I have a dream.. someday visit USA. or even Europe

I apply Green card since I got internet.. but still no luck..


----------



## mljjones67 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

Just opened a auto detailing business out of my garage. I had it opened for about 7 years, 6 years ago I closed it. Now because I lost my job ! now get to open it back up.. I am a big car guy!!


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

I retired in October, 2011 at age 65. I'm Canadian. Most of my career, if you can call it that, has been in the cable television business, primarily in the system design end of things (designing and laying out distribution systems for new subdivisions, system rebuilds), and more recently, internet support.

The cable business in both Canada and the US is thriving, since it's involved in cable TV, pay TV and internet services.


----------



## Jrubin (Jan 20, 2012)

pavithra_uk said:


> simple question... whats your job ?
> 
> I know many people there. mainly US & Europe. Like to share jobs or lifestyles.. like to know whats you're doing..
> 
> ...



Well I am a IS Administrator. You know plug in mouse's, tell people to remove their note books off their keyboard and it will stop beeping. That sort of thing


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

Wrestling on a 15 bed locked involuntary psychiatric unit. 
I am a nurse aide.


----------



## fisk-king (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

Technician/electrician at a hydro dam.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 20, 2012)

If there's a computer in it, odds are I've fixed it.


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Jan 20, 2012)

Construction worker and professional musician.


----------



## välineurheilija (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

CNC-Machinist for ten years now


----------



## surefire7 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

Physical Therapist


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

Well I work for the Railroad


----------



## Echo63 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

Photographer for a Newspaper.

Best job in the world, I'm not tied to a desk, I get to go out and meet all sorts of interesting people, witness some amazing things.

Some days suck, when you have to photograph someone who is upset because a friend or family member has died, or when you have a victims family leave court and have to photograph them, those days I feel like crap inside, and sometimes struggle to push the shutter button.
Long days waiting in the sun for someone, or sitting at a crime scene being abused and called a "vulture, feeding on people's misery"

Other days rock ! And more than make up for the bad days
Shooting ACDC live in concert was one of my favorite shifts, I witnessed one of the biggest accidents ever in V8 Supercar racing last year (both guys walked away, this would be in the bad days if they didn't) I have hung out of a helicopter on a few occasions, had 3 Blackhawks from the Aussie Special Ops Aviation wing at my command for an hour while I photographed them.
Watched all sorts of sporting matches from the sidelines (cricket, football, basketball, soccer, motor racing)

I work with a great group of people, who are friendly, encouraging and helpful.

I get to see the best of things, like a community pulling together to help each other out after a bushfire, to the worst things, like watching a fire destroy people's homes.

Did I mention I love my job ?


----------



## smarkum (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

I want YOUR job Echo . . . only for the day we hang out in helicopters and snap pics of beautiful waterfalls and then jump into handgliding around the lake and land on a small island and eat a meal as prepared by the natives and as they speak in their native tongue. Then we could hope aboard a navy ship just in time for the after dinner ball. . . and I could dance with the captain. Then we would travel back to our homeland and arrive in time for the "just before bedtime parade". AAAHHHHHHHH. good times at work. You're a lucky person to love you job. . . I would love your job too! 
In fact, I do love my job as well. I get to hear about the adventures others have all day long. Sometimes I hear fun and exciting tales, and other times I hear horror stories that my make my spine chill. I don't get to experience the elements as you do Echo, as I have a heater and fan going at the same time in my office! Sometimes your hot, sometimes your not (sounds like a commercial eh?). But I do love my job. Somedays, just like echo said, ROCK and some are sad and difficult. But, I know on either type of day, I've done a great job with my piece. And, I know I've made a difference. . . and that is why I love my job. And I wish everyone could love their jobs too. . . SGT. been there done that. Be sure and take care of yourself. Self care is SO important when working with such chronic populations. Pavithra - thanks for starting this thread. . . very cool to learn a little more about each other! 


:grouphug:


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*



Echo63 said:


> Photographer for a Newspaper.
> 
> Best job in the world, I'm not tied to a desk, I get to go out and meet all sorts of interesting people, witness some amazing things.
> 
> ...



this is what called great job :thumbsup:


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*



dieselducy said:


> Well I work for the Railroad



haha is that train in your avatar running on that railroad ?


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

I build bombs and missiles for uncle sam...well, more like supervise/manage now, with my rank/time in service. Been fun...2.5 years in Italy, 1 year tours to Iceland and Korea. Even got to see Iraq (twice), Turkey, UAE, Austria, England, Germany. I'm happy with my job, as I get to see the direct results of my job (or what's left of it/them/etc.). I know it can be a touchy subject for some, so I'll just leave it at "I believe in what we do".


----------



## jamie.91 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

Im only 20 so not exactly i career but i went to college for 2 years studying mechanical engineering, but on my 3rd year due to the recession i ended up with no job, and companys these day dont wanna give nobody a chance, so i went working on the railway


----------



## Chrisdm (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

I'm a photographer. This is part of the reason I try to justify/explain my flashaholism: I was into light quality and color before I discovered you could control such things with a stick... 

You can see my work at imagineimagery(dot)com... Everything from rock & roll to nature (like me, I like to think)... nice to get to know you all.


----------



## ieslei (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm a recently graduated psychologist. I sell eletronic devices( flashlights for example) I think i like to help people reaching enlightment


----------



## nbp (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

Maybe this thread could be combined with this one on the same topic and then both of those could be mushed in to this one. There might be more but those I remember for sure.


----------



## That guy (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

ticketed plumber and gas fitter


----------



## ffemt6263 (Jan 25, 2012)

Emergency medical technician. Just finished 2 years in school to bump up to paramedic. Also a firefighter. My career choice has a huge impact on being a flashahaulic although its evolved into loving the more high end, functional art type of lights. Theres no way im going to carry a gizmo on my job, at least not with my pay rate!


----------



## DM51 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*



nbp said:


> Maybe this thread could be combined with this one on the same topic and then both of those could be mushed in to this one. There might be more but those I remember for sure.


Thanks, nbp - good suggestion. :thumbsup: 

I've merged those threads.


----------



## nbp (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*



DM51 said:


> Thanks, nbp - good suggestion. :thumbsup:
> 
> I've merged those threads.



Thanks DM. 

The benefit of having the fuzz watching me all the time is I can just drop suggestions and things magically get done. :hahaha:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

My job-title: Pharmacy Technician.


----------



## 87james (Feb 27, 2012)

48 years old? definitely a big student! Have fun there!


----------



## 87james (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

that's cool! I guess you've already got a perfect gun light for your gun! have you make some laser lights as well?


----------



## 87james (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Already asked? What do you do for a living?*

seems so mysterious job you are doing,  oh my, I've got a spy here! aha


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: What do you do for a living?*

Hmmm, I do a lot of things that overlap...but my primary duties involve performance of forensic investigations. I also do disaster response for the Red Cross. 

I've always loved lights though.....I just had no idea that there was a community like this one. I feel like I'm home when I'm here. :wave:


----------



## correspondent (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been a broadcast journalist for close to twenty years now. I used to anchor the primetime newscast in my home county for 15 years. Now i'm a freelance correspondent for a couple of news organizations.


----------



## deckofficer (Mar 25, 2012)

Deck Officer Unlimited Tonnage. Graduate of California Maritime Academy.
My last ship, 32,000 tons, holds itself over the well with (6) 5,000 hp electric thrusters powered by (7) 4.6 MW gen sets. Hotel and drilling loads around 1 MW, fighting currents and wind, up to 30 MW. I can burn 1,000 gallons of diesel per hour just to hold position. My ship (rig)...






Yours truly





My "office"





One of those gen-sets


----------



## guiri (Mar 25, 2012)

The hell? Does EVERYONE have a better paying job than I do?

Hey, I'll take one of those gensets for when I have a power failure in my house (or when the whole town's out)


----------



## deckofficer (Mar 25, 2012)

I never mentioned what it paid, who knows, you could make more than me, but as we all know, money doesn't buy you happiness, it just lets you pull your boat into a slip next to "Happiness".


----------



## guiri (Mar 25, 2012)

True dat but I'm sure you make more but that's irrelevant as it was more of a joke anyway. Seems lots of people here have pretty cool
and good jobs.
I still want one of those gensets.
I take it you can't take one of those with you when going home, right?


----------



## deckofficer (Mar 25, 2012)

Heck, if I wasn't the marine Captain, I wouldn't even be able to take those pictures. The drilling companies do not want any means of recording media on board (should an incident occur, they want to control the spin) and you are searched before boarding the helicopter. Those are old digital pictures, taken by the first Sony camera that used 1.44mb floppies for storage, owned by the company and stored in the rig's safe.


----------



## guiri (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, can you blame them? 

So, that's a no go on the genset then?



I once had (well, still have) this huge bag (duffel bag kinda) that we were going to use to smuggle
a buddy's lil' sister into a movie that she wasn't old enough for.

We didn't do it but she would have fit


----------



## greenLED (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

Semi-retired full time flashaholic.
Research Professor in my spare time.


----------



## guiri (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

See? My point exactly!
EVERYONE's got a better title than I do.

Long time Greenie, wazzup?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 26, 2012)

deckofficer said:


> I never mentioned what it paid, who knows, you could make more than me, but as we all know, money doesn't buy you happiness, it just lets you pull your boat into a slip next to "Happiness".



True. But that slip next to "Happiness" is known as "Contentment."


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*



guiri said:


> See? My point exactly!
> EVERYONE's got a better title than I do.



If it makes you feel better, the average Pharmacy Technician has to deal with customers coming in who have oftentimes let their anti-psychotic refills lapse. Last pill was 3 days ago. Now you get to deal with a potentially violent psychopath on a short fuse who should be locked away from society. But he's standing in front of you, and he wants his meds *NOW!*


----------



## deckofficer (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*



Monocrom said:


> If it makes you feel better, the average Pharmacy Technician has to deal with customers coming in who have oftentimes let their anti-psychotic refills lapse. Last pill was 3 days ago. Now you get to deal with a potentially violent psychopath on a short fuse who should be locked away from society. But he's standing in front of you, and he wants his meds *NOW!*



That is when you don your Bozo Clown suit and really push him over the edge.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*



deckofficer said:


> That is when you don your Bozo Clown suit and really push him over the edge.



No need to even go that far. He's already dangling over the edge. Sometimes a simple "Hello, how can I help you today," will be enough for him to fall over.


----------



## vickers214 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

A disillusioned uk police officer, a petro-chemical insulator and sheet metal worker by trade
Pp


----------



## guiri (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*



vickers214 said:


> A disillusioned uk police officer, a petro-chemical insulator and sheet metal worker by trade
> Pp



Ok, WHICH one is it?

:devil:


----------



## vickers214 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

Its the first one Police, I can see why it would look strange and appear that I have 2 jobs but that is how we would say it in my part England and it would make sense.
And yes I do need a good light for my job for obvious reasons, most people at work use the mini aa mag that is issued, dangerous if you ask me


----------



## guiri (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*



Well, you're in the right place then


----------



## Ragnar66 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Whats your job ?*

Cop.....lotsa lights for me


----------



## Dr Evil (Mar 30, 2012)

My first job was a bagger and cashier at a grocery store. Then I worked at GE on a refridgerator assembly line through a temp agency. That ended when I joined the Air Force. I started out working on aircraft engines. There are 7 different airframes I worked on. First it was the KC-135R/T. Then I moved and worked on the C-5, C-141 and C-17. I worked on the A-10, C-130 and HH-60 during my final years doing that job. I now work on network and telephone systems including LANs, long haul systems, VTC and some other related stuff. 

I had wanted to be a pilot. I might have been able to fly something like a C-17, KC-10 or something similar. The vision in my right eye is so bad that I could be considered legally blind if I lost my other eye. I was working on my private license before joining the military and got the point of doing solo pattern flights. It was a pain trying to get my class 3 medical. Something else I've considered is photography.


----------

